# The Official Horse Forum Video



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

_Hey,_

_So I'm not sure if this has been done before, but I have decided to do a horse forum video of the whole forum. But first I need videos, so for those who would like there horses in the video could you please post 1 or 2, quality videos on youtube (YOUTUBE ONLY), of just your horse or riding, although I am hoping for just riding videos. If you don't have an account please PM me and I have an account that you can use (Not my personal one). Not a 3 minute video something around 30 seconds, to 1 minute MAXIMUM. Although the video will only go for around 5/6 minutes, so your clips will be cut shorter. I would like raw clips only, so no music, editting, ect. Details would be great eg: Your name (If you want it in the video), Your horses name._
_
I think I've covered everything, also if anyone would like to make a song suggestion feel free to post that. _


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

from 1:43-1:47 on this one would be a good place to crop it. You can't tell we're jumping over a foot-tall log because the snow's covering it but we are lol:




 
here's another, 2:06-2:09 would be good here:




 
0:02-0:05 here:




 

10 seconds total....too much? If everyone has 10 seconds, 100 people can have clips. I think that's okay. In all of these videos it's my gelding Sir Arthur and me, Sage. Thanks This is pretty cool 

For songs....
A Fire I Can't Put Out
Viva la Vida - Coldplay
I Remember You - Templeton Thompson
Wake Up Grateful - Templeton Thompson

Just please no Hannah Montana lol xD


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks! 10 Seconds total for each person.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Come on guys, its not going to be "The Official Horse Forum Video" if no one is in it.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Note: If its possible could you put all of your clips into one video as it makes it easier for me to download.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Use however much you like, crop wherever you want.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thankyou HoneySuga, whats the horses name and your name?


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

My horse and I would like to be in it but need some time to get a video..I should be able to get it sometime this week, I'm not sure exactly..as soon as I can get my mom to help me out haha


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Can I do the same thing as HS and just let you cut and use whatever you want?

If so, here is a vid of Big John. My name is Jen.




 
And here is one of Dobe.




 
And maybe if you wanted to add a little something different than riding but more than groundwork, here is a video of John, Bessie, and Rafe


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for your replies 

Sure roxyxpony, I will save you a spot.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

My riding was WHACK this day >.< But It's the only vid I have so far of me and my boy. Lacie & Dynamic FX.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks, I haven't downloaded your video yet, but you will sure to be in it ! Just to let you all know, some clips will not download. But to everyone who has entered at least one of your clips will be in it. Is it possible for everyone to cut down their clips themselves? Just because I have to convert and download it and it takes a large amount of time *If not, its perfectly fine*


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

this is a fantastic idea!
here are two of my vids, they are not the best but the only ones i can access, you have my permission to use them


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Here are the photos you wanted


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thankyou! Keep the replies coming, sooner you reply better chance you have of getting in.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I am looking for a few more people to post photos as well.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, well I can do some photos as well. I'll just pick my fave for a few of my horses.

Big John:









Dobe: (an old pic but still a good one)









Rafe: Not a riding pic but he's only almost 8 months old.









Denny: this is one of my fave's of him.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

How fun!! Here's Sandie and my name is Stefanie 

YouTube - Grid work with Sandie - bareback! 

YouTube - Jumping bareback! 

YouTube - First water - cantering!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Photos? Sweet! I have a TON lol. Here's a video of photos of Arthur and I, if you like any of those and want to use them PM me so I can get you the better-quality photo of it.




 
And here's some other pictures of my other horses that aren't in the above video:
http://i497.photobucket.com/albums/rr340/equiniphile/AAA%20my%20pets/pic4.jpg
http://i497.photobucket.com/albums/rr340/equiniphile/AAA my pets/fone.jpg
http://i497.photobucket.com/albums/rr340/equiniphile/AAA my pets/21.jpg
http://i497.photobucket.com/albums/rr340/equiniphile/AAA my pets/23.jpg
http://i497.photobucket.com/albums/rr340/equiniphile/AAA my pets/151.jpg
http://i497.photobucket.com/albums/rr340/equiniphile/AAA my pets/027.jpg
http://i497.photobucket.com/albums/rr340/equiniphile/AAA my pets/010-1.jpg
http://i497.photobucket.com/albums/rr340/equiniphile/AAA my pets/036-1.jpg
http://i497.photobucket.com/albums/rr340/equiniphile/AAA my pets/DSC00937.jpg
http://i497.photobucket.com/albums/rr340/equiniphile/AAA my pets/Image2.jpg
http://i497.photobucket.com/albums/rr340/equiniphile/AAA my pets/DSC00535.jpg
http://i497.photobucket.com/albums/rr340/equiniphile/AAA my pets/DSC00349-1.jpg
http://i497.photobucket.com/albums/rr340/equiniphile/AAA my pets/DSC01075.jpg

Choose which ones you want to use. If you want any from the video PM me which ones, or post here assuming I remember to check here again. I especially like this one from the video of Arthur and I:
http://i497.photobucket.com/albums/rr340/equiniphile/AAA my pets/Image6-1.jpg

And if you want one from what I posted, the Paint Clydesdale is Sundance, the Dapple Gray Welsh pony is Steel Soldier, and the little miniature palomino is Lulu. The guy in the picture with Sundance in the body-shot of him is a trainer, so just put 'Sundance' if you use that picture lol. And if you use one of the two girls riding double from the video, I'm Sage (front) and Sam is behind me.

And I can't really put my video clips together because if I do, I have to use onetruemedia.com and it dilutes the video quality like you saw in the video in this post unless I pay some rediculous amount of money to have the video quality improved.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh here are photos too...


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

I will post video and photos! i just need some time to pick what i want lol


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Here's a video of me and Lacey from back in the day:






I look pretty horrible but Lacey looks happy! haha


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> Thanks, I haven't downloaded your video yet, but you will sure to be in it ! Just to let you all know, some clips will not download. But to everyone who has entered at least one of your clips will be in it. Is it possible for everyone to cut down their clips themselves? Just because I have to convert and download it and it takes a large amount of time *If not, its perfectly fine*


If I get limited on clips, I definitely want from 2:06-2:09 on the second video I posted. That's the only one I 'have to have'


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

I have some videos, they're uploading to youtube at the moment, its taking forever (its telling me 32 hours for a 4 minute video....) but when its done ill post it


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Uma and Drew


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Drew I love that video ;-)


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## luvmyqh (Dec 10, 2009)

YouTube - TRAINING my horse to get head down


----------



## luvmyqh (Dec 10, 2009)

*fun in snow*


----------



## luvmyqh (Dec 10, 2009)

here short and sweet!! YouTube - skypaint33's Channel


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Here's one of Beau, I like the canter around 2:21, but feel free to use whatever you want


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

You can use any parts of this video of Onyx!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thankyou all, I am saving a spot for a few members because I know that they would love to be in the video, but haven't been online to check their Pm's  I'm trying to get threw it all. But it will be awhile before the video is up.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Anyone who can email me videos, would make it easier, because I will not have to convert them (hopefully) Pm me for my email address  I am still accepting youtube videos though.


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

Here is one, i couldnt email it because for some reason my email attachment thingo isnt working..


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Ahck, I think you can scratch me from the list, there's some complications with my horse and I won't be able to ride for awhile so I won't be able to get a video. 
Well ah well. Just thought I'd inform.


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

If you still need pictures you can look through all of my album and use whatever you like.


----------

